# Canister Filter Media



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a Marineland 220 C canister filter. Here is a list of the media in the filter:

First Basket: Piece of Filter Material laying on Ceramic Rings

Second Basket: Bio Balls

Third Basket: 2 Bags Of Activated Carbon

Bottom Basket: 2 Sponge Pads

Is there anything that I can improve upon? Replace something?? Change the order of the baskets??

Thanks!


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

I have the same filter(same manufacturer, different name) and this is what i have in mine

mechanical media in the bottom tray...coarse blue pad on the bottom of bottom tray with one of the white pads on top. In the middle tray I put a white pad on bottom and fill the rest with ceramic rings. In the top tray fill with ceramic rings as well but without the white pad.

I was advised not to run carbon unless there is a special reason to(removing medication)

The blue filter pads i buy in a sheet and cut to fit


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

fusion said:


> I have the same filter(same manufacturer, different name) and this is what i have in mine
> 
> mechanical media in the bottom tray...coarse blue pad on the bottom of bottom tray with one of the white pads on top. In the middle tray I put a white pad on bottom and fill the rest with ceramic rings. In the top tray fill with ceramic rings as well but without the white pad.
> 
> ...


This is how I have mine set up as well...works great.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> fusion said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same filter(same manufacturer, different name) and this is what i have in mine
> ...


Just looked back at my posts, it was you who advised me on this razorbackfan :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

fusion said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > fusion said:
> ...


LOL....I talk to so many people I can't remember here or in PM who I have advised. Just glad I can help.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

Ok so I should replace the carbon bags with ceramic rings? That would leave me with a setup like this

1st tray.......ceramic rings
2nd tray.......bio balls
3rd tray........ceramic rings
4th tray........course sponge

Use a filter pad possibly on each level except the very top??


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm going to check my water parameters tonight. For some reason I can't solve my cloudy water problem. The water is clean and doesn't have any smell to it. It's just a tad bit cloudy???


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

One more thing.....I use well water. Is there any reason for me to use a water conditioner??


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ohio Cichlid Lover said:


> One more thing.....I use well water. Is there any reason for me to use a water conditioner??


Nah.....

As for the media baskets. You list them as tray 1-4. I am assuming tray 1 is the top tray? This is how I have mine set up:

Top basket: ceramic rings
Second basket: Ceramic rings
Third basket: two blue/white bonded marineland filter pads cut to fit white side facing up. On top of those two pads I have one of the white fine polish pads on top. 
Bottom basket: Bottom of this basket I have the blue coarse sponge(not sure on the marineland filter what color it is but it will be very porous) and one blue/white bonded marineland filter pad cut to fit white side facing up.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

Just tested my water...

PH......8.2
Nitrites......0
Ammonia....0
Nitrates......40

Nitrates seem alittle high?? Could that be causing my cloudy water? I just did a 40% water change yesterday. I will go with your setup razorback but I will keep the bio balls instead of adding another basket of ceramic rings. I will take out the carbon and add filter pads.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ohio Cichlid Lover said:


> Just tested my water...
> 
> PH......8.2
> Nitrites......0
> ...


The rings would work better than the bioballs but the bioballs will still work. I would do a 50% water change to get your nitrates to 20. Another water change won't hurt. As for cloudiness....could be many different things. Just real hard to say.

Could be not enough filtration because the load is too great, could be substrate, algae bloom possibly, etc....


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

Well I don't think it's an algae bloom. I will try some water changes the next few days. Although my Nitrites and Ammonia are at zero, I still may be lacking enough good bacteria. I reduced the amount of gravel in the tank. I have less than 1/2 inch of gravel. I may not have enough to support the good bacteria??


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ohio Cichlid Lover said:


> Well I don't think it's an algae bloom. I will try some water changes the next few days. Although my Nitrites and Ammonia are at zero, I still may be lacking enough good bacteria. I reduced the amount of gravel in the tank. I have less than 1/2 inch of gravel. I may not have enough to support the good bacteria??


You could test every couple days to see if you are getting any ammonia or nitrites. What size tank is this again?


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

55 Gallon. Red Devil (7"), two Dempsey's (4"), two Sun Cats (4"), Convict (3"), Common Pleco (7"), Senegal Bichir (7").


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ohio Cichlid Lover said:


> 55 Gallon. Red Devil (7"), two Dempsey's (4"), two Sun Cats (4"), Convict (3"), Common Pleco (7"), Senegal Bichir (7").


Right now I am not going to get into your stocking issues as there are a few problems with some of the fish you have and the size aquarium. So what other filters do you have on this tank? I am assuming you have one marineland c360? How often and much are you feeding?

One thing you can do is a large water change(70%) then don't feed for a few days and see if the water stays clear.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

yes I am overstocked with the fish I have. I have a 75 gallon tank ready to go but I am still looking for a stand for it. Aggression hasn't become as issue yet. All the fish are pretty calm for now. The catfish and bichir don't add too much to the bio load, the pleco probably adds alot to the bio load. I have a Marineland 220C and a small HOB filter. I also run a sponge filter. I feed them usually 3 times a day. I may be over feeding them??


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ohio Cichlid Lover said:


> yes I am overstocked with the fish I have. I have a 75 gallon tank ready to go but I am still looking for a stand for it. Aggression hasn't become as issue yet. All the fish are pretty calm for now. The catfish and bichir don't add too much to the bio load, the pleco probably adds alot to the bio load. I have a Marineland 220C and a small HOB filter. I also run a sponge filter. I feed them usually 3 times a day. I may be over feeding them??


Probably overfeeding yes but it depends on how much you are feeding. If you are feeding quite a bit three times a day then you need to slow down a bit. Maybe feed small amounts twice a day or a bit more once a day. They should always appear as though they are starving to death if you don't feed them right away. That will probably help clear it up and more mechanical filtration can only help.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Ohio Cichlid Lover said:


> I'm going to check my water parameters tonight. For some reason I can't solve my cloudy water problem. The water is clean and doesn't have any smell to it. It's just a tad bit cloudy???


How big is your tank and what do you have for filtration.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I did some shopping today. Got some filter material and added it to the trays in my canister filter. Also took out the carbon. I have lots of extra room so I am going to get some more ceramic rings. Put a polishing pad on the top tray. We'll see what that does. Another thing I was thinking about was the well water. My girlfriends softener has been acting funny lately. I'm just wondering if the softener is using too much salt, if that could cause cloudy water. I think I will try do water changes with water straight from the well.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

How long has the tank been setup, I didn't see you mention that?

Regarding using dechlor and well water, do you know if there is a chlorinator on the system? If so, you may still need to use a dechlor product.

Before using water straight from the well, I would do a water comparison test before and after the softener system and compare the gH, kH & pH. Take the 2 water samples (mark which is which), use a portion of it to test water parameters and let the remaining samples sit for 24 hours then test them again.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

my tank has been set-up since late January. I have tested the well water and compared it to the softened water. There is virtually no difference in the readings as far as PH is concerned. I will have to get something to test the hardness. I do know though that my PH never moves so I guess that means that my water is kinda hard right?? That is one thing in my favor....I'v never had PH problems except that it may be alittle high for New World Cichlids. I understand how the hardness or softness of the water affects things but I am truly stumped here...lol I had a similar problems with cloudy water in my 29 gallon tank, so I took out all of the gravel and put it in a bucket and put just enough tank water in the bucket to keep the gravel wet. Then i put 5 gallons of tank water in another bucket. I then drained the tank completely, cleaned it out real good, then put the gravel and tank water that I saved back in the tank and filled it up. I did this 2 weeks ago and the water is still sparkling clear and the water parameters are great. Not sure if I should try it with this tank??


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

This is probably going to sound stupid but the cloudy water may not actually be cloudy water. I have blue substrate (gravel) and I bought a background for my tank a few weeks ago. It's blue on one side and black on the other. I decided to use the blue background. I'm thinking the blue background against the blue substrate is giving me a foggy water look??? It may be my lighting too??? I've had the same lighting for 5 years (my tank sat in storage for 3 years). It's a single florescent 48" bulb and the writing on it says "All Glass Aquarium....32 Watt Rapid Start Aquarium Lamp...made in Germany". What is the suggested lighting for a 55 gallon? I don't have any live plants.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It could be a combination of the gravel, background and/or light. Remove some tank water into a clear container and see if it looks cloudy.

If you don't have live plants, the lighting should be whatever is needed for you to see the fish properly. Everyone has a different idea of which bulb is preferred on their particular tank. I'm sure someone will chime in for suggestions.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I will put some of my tank water in a clear glass....

What is everyone's idea on substrate? I have just enough gravel to cover the bottom of the aquarium....about 1/2". I've read that most people go by the "1lb. of gravel per gallon of water". I am under the assumption that gravel substrate holds some beneficial bacteria. If so, I'm sure I don't have enough gravel.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ohio Cichlid Lover said:


> I will put some of my tank water in a clear glass....
> 
> What is everyone's idea on substrate? I have just enough gravel to cover the bottom of the aquarium....about 1/2". I've read that most people go by the "1lb. of gravel per gallon of water". I am under the assumption that gravel substrate holds some beneficial bacteria. If so, I'm sure I don't have enough gravel.


I only have 3/4" sand all the way across my tank but some spots high and some low. All averages out to about 3/4". I try to keep it below my trim so I can clean the glass with the mag float without scratching.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

After a thorough substrate cleaning I replaced the small HOB filter with a spare penguin 200 Power Filter. My water is now crystal clear. Thanks for all the advice.

Van


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm glad you were able to get this sorted out.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Deeda. I see you are from Medina. You are about an hour from where I live. Is there any good LFS in your area?? I'm tired of Petsmart and Pet Supplies Plus. Also I saw that the Ohio Cichlid Extravaganza is in November up by you. I plan on attending the event. I've never been to anything like that. I'm also thinking about joining the Ohio Cichlid Association. It's a hour drive but once a month won't be bad. I'm sure I would learn a lot from the pros.


----------

